# Dyson handheld vac v black and decker pivot dust buster



## sbaxter (Jan 1, 2010)

What did you guys use for cleaning up small messes ? i use either dust pan and brush or the big upright Dyson comes out ,our dustbuster is dying and i want to replace it,am looking at both of the aboves!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 1, 2010)

I love my Dyson handheld. I had it for 2 years and it is perfect for me to clean up the dust, hair and poops. I use it several times a day. Only trouble is that thebattery lasts 4 - 5 minutes before there is no more power and you have to set it back in the charger for the next clean up. I have no problemsvacuuming my bunny poops, but other bunnieswith bigger poops wouldn't fit in the nozzle. I would buy another one.

There is a new model out now, and Ibelieve it is more powerful and the battery lastslonger.Theone I haveis the DC-16.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks i`ll look up the model,yeh was swaying towards the Dyson as my upright ball one is brilliant


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 1, 2010)

I haven't used the Black and Decker but we have a Dyson handheld! I don't know the actual model number right now but it must be one of the newer ones since we had it as a wedding present this past September. We really love it! The battery is pretty good considering- I think I have used it for at least 20-25 minutes constantly before it dies. The capacity isn't huge but it just about clears up the fluff from our bedroom floor from a non-moulting Dotty. A full-on moulting Dotty is out of the question, but then so is our full-sized Dyson too lol!


----------



## hln917 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Only trouble is that thebattery lasts 4 - 5 minutes before there is no more power and you have to set it back in the charger for the next clean up.


Thanks for the info Stan. I was just about to pick it up since Target had it on clearance for $74. and thought it was a great deal. Guess they're trying to get rid of it!

I've always used the Black and Decker until one of the buns chewed up the cord. Looking into the Dyson now.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 1, 2010)

I just checked our model- it's the DC30. It's really good!


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks Jen,How noisy is it? do you use it around the buns ? or would it frighten them? how does it recharge is it via just a wire plug in or does it fit into a docking type station?(like our old B and D we wall mounted):thanks:everyone


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 1, 2010)

*sbaxter wrote: *


> Thanks Jen,how does it recharge is it via just a wire plug in or does it fit into a docking type station?(like our old B and D we wall mounted):thanks:everyone


It's a charging plug that you just plug in the wall, and on checking the model number I discovered that you can either charge the whole thing at once, or you can press a button which ejects the battery (about the size of the palm of your hand) and you can just charge that if you like, to save space! I had no idea it did that until earlier, so I can put the unit away and just charge the battery which looks a bit neater!


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 1, 2010)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *sbaxter wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thanks Jen,how does it recharge is it via just a wire plug in or does it fit into a docking type station?(like our old B and D we wall mounted):thanks:everyone
> ...


HeHe you sound like a neat freek like me:roflmao:Thanks for the info


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 1, 2010)

I have the handheld dyson as well. It is very powerful and does the job of picking up fur, hay, and poop. It does only last a few minutes per fullcharge but I use it so often that I only use it briefly each time anyway.

The only complaint I have about my dyson handheld is that it is kinda huge which causes two problems for me. It's awkward to get the little corners inside tight spots like the inside of a bunny condo (awkward but not impossible) and I find it very heavy to use any longer than a few minutes at a time with a single hand. I'm just a small gal  But there is no disputing it's cleaning power. Best handheld I've ever owned. The upright is the best vacuum I ever owned too. Very powerful products.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, I found the Dyson to be a bit too much of a tank. Great suction though.  I think it would be great as a Dustbuster replacement if you've got the muscle for it. 

I just bought a cheap Euro Shark Plus Canister (has to be the Shark Plus), but it's a tiny thing that plugs in, it's not a hand-held. It does have a handle and it's easy to cart around, so it's great for bunny pens and quick jobs. 

Actually, its been doing my whole house. 

My choice in my area was $70 for the Shark or $600+ for the Dyson. Still would love the Dyson, but its just not in the budget!


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 1, 2010)

*sbaxter wrote: *


> Thanks Jen,How noisy is it? do you use it around the buns ? or would it frighten them?


It's noisy, but not as loud as a regular vacuum. My buns ignore it when I do their cages and I have to push them aside with the nozzle.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> My choice in my area was $70 for the Shark or $600+ for the Dyson.



Sas, the newhand held vacuums are... 

DC30 $199.99

DC31 $249.99


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *sbaxter wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thanks Jen,How noisy is it? do you use it around the buns ? or would it frighten them?
> ...


LOL cheeky buns that you have to budge out the way ,they`re frighten they might miss something interesting:biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 2, 2010)

*sbaxter wrote: *


> LOL cheeky buns that you have to budge out the way


Ha, they will follow the shop vac and chin it when I clean the play pen.
I even vacuum them while I brush them.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 2, 2010)

Stan thats so funny they are buns that obv like to look their best no scruffy loose hair on them then:biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 2, 2010)

*sbaxter wrote: *


> buns like to look their best, no scruffy loose hair on them


I wish that could be the same with their litter habits. They poop everywhere, so I have to vacuum.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 3, 2010)

we call poops,"bombs" in our house and as we have lots of wooden floors when the little balls of dust roll out from under the sofa we call them " Dust bunnies" LOL


----------



## hln917 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I wish that could be the same with their litter habits. They poop everywhere, so I have to vacuum.


All the buns are still good with their litter box but after both Shades and Baci became sick, we're just happy to see the poop regardless of where they are! Of course unless it's on my pillow!


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 4, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> *Pet_Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I wish that could be the same with their litter habits. They poop everywhere, so I have to vacuum.
> ...


Yuck yeh on this pillow is simply a no no !!:shock2::roflmao:


----------



## pocketsizedrhino (Jan 4, 2010)

Hm, my mom has a Dyson handheld (not sure which model) and not only is it big and awkward but the battery only lasts 5 minutes tops. It is really annoying when you're not quite done cleaning.
I've never really liked any hand held vacuum for battery or suction power reasons.
I got a small 2.5 gallon Husky brand wet/dry shop vac for Christmas this year and it is the greatest thing for cleaning up bunny messes! It sucks up strands of hay, poops, and litter.  It is bigger than a handheld vacuum but for the quality, functionality and price it is definitely worth it ($30)!


----------

